# Central banks repatriating their gold reserves?



## editec (Feb 2, 2013)

> Germany announced last week that the Bundesbank would begin repatriating gold reserves held overseas. The central bank said it wanted to keep more than 50% of its gold reserves at home, up from slightly less than one-third currently. The Bundesbank will move all its gold reserves now held in Paris back to Germany and reduce its reserves held in New York City.
> 
> Read more: World Central Banks Want Their Gold at Home  Should Investors? (GLD, GDX) - 24/7 Wall St. World Central Banks Want Their Gold at Home ? Should Investors? (GLD, GDX) - 24/7 Wall St.



I find this trend somewhat disturbing.

I also recently read (and now cannot relocate) an article that said that the CEOs of thge USA's six major banks are not buying their own company's stocks (typically they do regularly) and are infact quietly dumping their shares.

Anybody want to venture a guess what , if anything, these two events mean?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 10, 2013)

You KNOW what all of this is leading to.

CEOs of companies ALWAYS dump their stock holdings in their companies shortly before their companies go BANKRUPT, or their companies stocks take a huge plunge.

As for countries keeping their gold "close to home", they know the handwriting is on the wall.

Global economic collapse is just around the corner, and the United States can't bail ANYBODY out, including the United States.

The house of cards is ready to collapse. "Prepping" is not a joke. It is SURVIVAL.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 10, 2013)

Some people think Gold is just a Commodity to be bought and sold. Well, no one can call me a "Gold Bug" anymore. Everyone should start buying Gold, Silver, Lead (ammunition) and Storable Food. 

I'm not saying you should act like a "prepper", I'm saying you should act like our Grandparents and Great-Grandparent lived. They acquired (or made) and stored what they knew they needed long term.

This also means that the Municipal Bond (City) and Sovereign Debt (Country) *Bubble* is about to burst! Hang on to your hats, it's gonna' get rough!


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> Some people think Gold is just a Commodity to be bought and sold. Well, no one can call me a "Gold Bug" anymore. Everyone should start buying Gold, Silver, Lead (ammunition) and Storable Food.
> 
> I'm not saying you should act like a "prepper", I'm saying you should act like our Grandparents and Great-Grandparent lived. They acquired (or made) and stored what they knew they needed long term.
> 
> This also means that the Municipal Bond (City) and Sovereign Debt (Country) *Bubble* is about to burst! Hang on to your hats, it's gonna' get rough!



So how exactly does a prepper "act"? Like those clowns on the TV prepper shows?

Those idiots aren't REAL preppers. They are pretenders getting their 15 minutes of fame.

REAL preppers are the people who are storing food, locating and securing water sources, taking measures to protect their families, and making other preparations that are necessary to ensure their survival.

REAL preppers don't go on TV and advertise what they have, where they are located, and how they plan on ensuring their survival.

There are prepper "networks" and "organizations" all over the United States. You would be SHOCKED to know how many preppers there really are.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 10, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Some people think Gold is just a Commodity to be bought and sold. Well, no one can call me a "Gold Bug" anymore. Everyone should start buying Gold, Silver, Lead (ammunition) and Storable Food.
> ...


Uh, that's why I said you *shouldn't* (and don't need to) act like a "prepper".

You mean TV is fake? I know the WWF is scripted but you're telling me there is no Amish Mafia?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



LMAO! Yeah, I love the Amish mafia show! 

You obviously get my point. The sad thing is, a lot of people take these "reality" shows seriously.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 11, 2013)

editec said:


> CEOs of thge USA's six major banks are not buying their own company's stocks (typically they do regularly)


I didn't know the CEOs of major banks regularly buy shares of their own companies. 

I realize they often receive performance-based compensation in the form of shares in their own banks, which many unload as their vesting schedule allows.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 11, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Global economic collapse is just around the corner


Really?

And this prediction would be better than the sage "advice" you dispensed in Aug 2011?



TruthSeeker56 said:


> The stock market has been doomed to collapse for a long time now.  What has happened over the last few days is NOTHING compared to what is going to happen in the next few months.
> 
> Anybody who has a 401K or Roth IRA or is otherwise invested in the U.S. stock market needs to cut their losses and bail out NOW, before it's too late.



DJIA at time of your "next few months" claim = 11,466
DJIA today = 13,922

Don't quit your day job, Mr. Doomsday Investment Advice.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Feb 12, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > Global economic collapse is just around the corner
> ...



Wow, you actually took time out of your "busy" life to dig up a posting I made in 2011? I am impressed!

I misjudged the ability of the stock market and the Obama administration and the investment banks to perpetuate their "dog and pony show" this long. 

You go right ahead and invest in paper. Obama thanks you.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 12, 2013)

your advice is not worth taking and your mad that this poster remembered your bad predictions?


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 12, 2013)

Gold is nothing more then a hedge to offset the potential devaluation of a currency, simply put, portfolio diversification. As for the stock market, it is responding in accordance to artificially low bond rates with after tax returns of less than the rate of inflation. The only real dog and pony show is the dollar and its position as the accepted worlds trading currency. As the Fed continues to purchase securitized assets at the tune of $45 billion a month it will serve to hold rates down for the short term, however, inflationary pressure is knocking at the door. The primary question is how long can the dollar bubble exist before it collapses and will congress continue to ignore and play politics with current and unfunded liabilities before its too late. Now we are in the unenviable position of realizing the old timeless phrase of "What the government giveth can be taken away".


----------



## Morganist (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I heard this. It is a sign they believe the currency is going to weaken.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 22, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Wow, you actually took time out of your "busy" life to dig up a posting I made in 2011? I am impressed!


It took less time than typing most posts, whenever you see one of those "collapse around the corner" types dispensing wisdom just do a search on them for the word "collapse" for more comedy.

Doomsday types tend to easily dismiss/forget when they are completely wrong about big bold predictions of impending catastrophe, so are always ready to wash/rinse/repeat



TruthSeeker56 said:


> I misjudged the ability of the stock market and the Obama administration and the investment banks to perpetuate their "dog and pony show" this long.


In other words, you were completely wrong and if you followed your own advice you would have missed some great opportunities to make money in the stock market.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 22, 2013)

If Govt's the world over thought their currency was strong they wouldn't be buying Gold in the amounts they are.

Read "Currency Wars" by James Rickards and you'll get insight as to what's happening and the "end game" of currency wars. Hint: It aint good.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 23, 2013)

Not that I would be surprised to see this happening...the gold part at least anyway...but this is the kind of story that needs to be corroborated by some other independent non biased sources.  The implications could be significant...but they could also be nothing, too.

I'm not sure why the big 6 banks CEO's would dump stocks for anything related to fear, they're turning nice profits these days.  

This all could just be nothing.  It could also just be typical internet fear mongering to manipulate the masses too.


----------



## asterism (Feb 23, 2013)

editec said:


> > Germany announced last week that the Bundesbank would begin repatriating gold reserves held overseas. The central bank said it wanted to keep more than 50% of its gold reserves at home, up from slightly less than one-third currently. The Bundesbank will move all its gold reserves now held in Paris back to Germany and reduce its reserves held in New York City.
> >
> > Read more: World Central Banks Want Their Gold at Home  Should Investors? (GLD, GDX) - 24/7 Wall St. World Central Banks Want Their Gold at Home ? Should Investors? (GLD, GDX) - 24/7 Wall St.
> 
> ...



"Typically" CEOs of major banks buy stock in their banks regularly?

I doubt that.  It seems like it's just something someone says to bolster their claim.


----------

